# Where to Stay in Southern CA in July



## trishpmc (Jan 22, 2006)

My husband and I are planning a trip to southern California to visit our son and daughter in law in Chula Vista and my father in law in Dana Point in early July.  It's probably too late to get an exchange, so we have been looking for rentals at redweek.com and myresortnetwork.com.  Where should we stay?  We have seen possible rentals in Escondido at the Welks Resort and Villas on the Greens, in Ramona at San Diego Country Estates and Riviera Oaks Resort, and in Solana Beach at Winners Circle.  We would like to stay in Carlsbad, but have not seen anything for rent for that time period.  Which of these would be a good choice?  If you have any other suggestions, we would appreciate hearing them.  Thanks.
Trish


----------



## ricoba (Jan 22, 2006)

What time will you be here in July?  

EDIT: Oops, just re-read your post about early July...so my recommend is inland.

If you are here early in the month, then stay inland at Welk or Ramona.  If it's later towards August, stay on the coast.  

Reason??? We have something called "June Gloom", that makes late May to sometimes as late as mid July, gloomy, cloudy & overcast.  It's a break for us here, but for tourists it can sometimes be a bummer, becuase it can be cool & cloudy along the coast for most of the day.

Rick


----------



## trishpmc (Jan 22, 2006)

Thanks for the reminder about June gloom.  I had forgotten about that!

Have you seen any of the resorts in Escondido and Ramona?  If so, which do you recommend?

Trish


----------



## Fisch (Jan 23, 2006)

Welk is a pretty nice resort.

San Diego Estates in Ramona is very nice, however it is a ways inland.

Solana Beach would be the best location if you are going to both Dana Point and Chula Vista.  I wouldn't worry about June Gloom too much.  Staying near the beach around the 4th of July would be a great stay.  You'd be near Del Mar for the Races!!

Al


----------



## JohnnyO (Jan 23, 2006)

Romona is out there....nice but not the ocean.  I would stay on the ocean and not worry about June gloom.

Oceanside, Carlsbad, Del Mar, Solona Beach, San Diego are all good locations with nice resorts.

I stayed at the LWelk in Escondido over 4th of July a couple of years ago because I needed multiple units for a large crowd...it was nice and it was fun but we had to do a lot of driving to the coast areas.  I would have stayed on the coast if I could have gotten the units.

It really depends on what is important to you and what you want to do.

Have fun either way.


----------



## funtime (Jan 23, 2006)

*Check Carlsbad*

Check Carlsbad Seapointe and Carlsbad Inn on Redweek or My resort network.


----------



## xyl22xya (Jan 27, 2006)

*Del Mar*

There is a brief period between 4th of July (when Del Mar fair ends) and July 19 (start of Race season) when you may see decent availability.


----------



## RichM (Jan 27, 2006)

That same brief period also shows a slight decrease in traffic when traveling the 5 from Oceanside/Carlsbad to/from San Diego for the day.

I just realized that we'll be in WM Oceanside on the 22nd of July for the week and that we'll have to be aware of the race traffic as we plan our trips to S.D.

___________________
WorldMark Owners' Community -      
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




      - www.wmowners.com


----------



## Barbeque (Jan 27, 2006)

You might also check resortime.com  they  have many rentals including some of the Grand Pacific Resorts.


----------



## Miniwheat (Mar 28, 2006)

*San Diego/Welk Resort in June*

We are staying at The Welk Resort Villas on the Green  from June 16-23. I had never heard about June Gloom. Could you elaborate a little more. What are the temps? Is it too cold or rainy for swimming? Thanks.


----------



## CaliDave (Mar 28, 2006)

Miniwheat said:
			
		

> We are staying at The Welk Resort Villas on the Green  from June 16-23. I had never heard about June Gloom. Could you elaborate a little more. What are the temps? Is it too cold or rainy for swimming? Thanks.



You should be fine at Welk, it will be plenty warm to swim.

June Gloom is a layer of fog/haze that hangs around the shoreline and doesn't burn off until mid afternoon. So its cooler and less sunny for most of the day. 

You will be far enough inland, that it shouldn't be a big deal. 
It doesn't really bother me much, unless its fairly cold.


----------

